
Implementing the next Gmail efficiently in open source - RealJon
https://medium.com/vespa/efficient-personal-search-at-large-scale-a1e8250ec945
======
bratao
Vespa.ai is just awesome. I praise everyday since we moved from ElasticSeaech
to it!

